# Σούξου Μούξου Μανταλάκια



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2010)

Χθες το βράδυ πήγα με συναδέλφους και φάγαμε στην παλιά πόλη της Λευκωσίας σε ένα πολύ ωραίο εστιατόριο που λέγεται "Σούξου Μούξου Μανταλάκια". 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%A3%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BE%CE%BF%CF%85&dq=

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/souksou_mouksou_mantalakia_kai_ta_resta_karameles_3555:%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BE%CE%BF%CF%85_%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BE%CE%BF%CF%85_%CE%BC%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1_%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9_%CF%84%CE%B1_%CF%81%CE%AD%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1_%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B5%CF%82

Επειδή ήμασταν ένας μεταφραστής-λέκτορας λογοτεχνίας και μετάφρασης, ένας μεταφραστής-λέκτορας κριτικής θεωρίας και ένας γλωσσολόγος (σαν ανέκδοτο ακούγεται, το ξέρω) σπάσαμε μεταξύ κρασιού και ζηβανίας το κεφάλι μας να βρούμε την καταλληλότερη απόδοση της φράσης αυτής στα αγγλικά. Μια φράση που να έχει και το ιδιωματικό στοιχείο μέσα και το νόημα και τον παιγνιώδη τόνο. 

Οι αποδόσεις μας είναι μέχρι στιγμής οι ακόλουθες: 

"And crap like that"
"And stuff like that" 
"And all that jazz" 

Η ερμηνεία στο slang είναι κάπως διαφορετική από αυτή που έχει επικρατήσει. 

Οι δύο πρώτες δεν μας ικανοποιούν. Η τρίτη έτσι κι έτσι. Καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω πώς θα μπορούσατε να κατασταλάξετε σε μία απόδοση όταν είναι το είδος της έκφρασης που επιτρέπει πολλές χρήσεις και γλωσσικά επίπεδα (ρέτζιστερ). Άρα και διαφορετικές αποδόσεις, ανάλογα με τη χρήση / το επίπεδο. Π.χ. όταν λέει κάποιος «Τέτοια θέματα δεν θέλουν εισαγωγές και ορντέβρ, τέτοια θέματα θέλουν ατάκα κι επιτόπου, να μπαίνεις στο ψητό χωρίς σούξου-μούξου-μανταλάκια», δηλαδή μια άλλη εκδοχή τού «χωρίς πολλά σούξου-μούξου», πρέπει να πας σε συνώνυμα τού «too much talk» (beating about the bush κ.τ.ό.), ενώ οι δικές σας εκδοχές είναι μια χαρά για άλλες χρήσεις και διαφέρουν μόνο στο ρέτζιστερ (που πάλι απαιτεί να ξέρεις πολλά για τη χρήση του ελληνικού πριν επιλέξεις).


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2010)

Γλωσσική και μεταφραστική άσκηση ήταν... Δεν ψάχναμε και το νόημα της ζωής... :)

Απλώς το έβαλα εδώ γιατί πολλές φορές εκεί που μιλάω ή μεταφράζω με πιάνει μια επαγγελματική διαστροφή και σκέφτομαι πώς θα το απέδιδα... και είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ που έμαθα ότι είστε διά πάσαν λύσιν και πάσαν απορίαν... 

Δεκτά λοιπόν όλα τα ρέτζιστερ και επιθυμητές όλες οι αποδόσεις. ;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2010)

ε... ελ... ελλο... ελλοχεύω! ;)
Bye Bye Life - "All That Jazz"


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν ψάχναμε και το νόημα της ζωής... :)



«Μεταξύ κρασιού και ζηβανίας» είχες γράψει. Αν αυτό δεν είναι να ψάχνεις για το νόημα της ζωής, τι είναι; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2010)

Σωστό κι αυτό... Άρα ναι για το νόημα της ζωής ψάχναμε, που περιλάμβανε και ένα κότσι και καμιά εικοσαριά πιάτα ακόμα...


----------

